# De Facto Visa application- Bridging visa



## Amiiiee (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
I have finally lodged my boyfriend's application yesterday Monday 21/03/2011 
I was going to lodge in person at Hobart office but they told us yesterday that we cannot lodge from Hobart office rather we have to send to Brisbane (there has been a change on 1/03/2011) which we were not aware of. So we sent it off on express next business day delivery.
However, my concern is that
- my boyfriend visa is going to expire next Monday 28/03/2010, I am worried that his application will not be entered into the system by Monday and that he will not get bridging visa. 
- Will he get automated bridging visa or do we need to contact DIAC for this? (He is holding a student visa subclass 573)
- Should we contact them later on this week to find out? or will they send us an email once they received it?

Thank you very much


----------



## Amiiiee (Jan 8, 2011)

I have contacted the immigration and they said that my boyfriend has been granted a bridging visa C because his student visa expired on the 15 March. I am sure that my last contact with the immigration, the immigration officer advised that my boyfriend's visa will expire on 28 March. 

He has been granted bridging visa C on the same day that the immigration received his application.

I guess there is nothing I can do now except waiting and pray that everything is going to be fine.


----------



## Furryball (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck Amiiiee, I am in a similar situation to you but the other way around. I'm currently on a student visa and living with my boyfriend and his family. Paying rent every month since Feb as that's when I got a job but have been there since Dec 10 with a break where I went home for 6 weeks for xmas and new year. I'm applying in June when my course finishes but before my visa runs out so hopefully on my bridging visa I'll have full work rights.

I loved your application checklist post where you listed all of your documents, really clear and I think I might write seperate statements like you did and have them witnessed (witnessed or certified? So confusing!)

Please keep us informed on how it all goes. Also I was planning on taking in the application in Sydney - so we can't do that anymore it has to go in the post?

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/_pdf/factsheet-partner-temp.pdf

But I hoped it was still possible to lodge it in Person and then they send it of in their mail system to the appropriate place....


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you live close to the offices which include a processing centre, lodging by courier is akin to you couriering it in yourself thus being a personal lodgement, into a drop box or over the counter, whatever is provided for.


> New applications for Partner (Temporary) (subclass 820) visas should be lodged by post or courier at one of these four centres depending on the state or territory where the applicant lives at the time of lodgement.


If you do not live near one of the centres or do not want to attemd, it is very simple
*Mail It.*
It is not anout personal hopes and with thousands of applications daily Immi need to keep their staffing costs in check just like any organisation.


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Problem is as far as I know you can't pay the application fee with debit card if you lodge it via mail and my credit card's limit is below $2500
The other option of paying is money order,isn't it?

Of course I understand that being such a huge organization Immi has to find ways to reduce their staffing cost but I was still hoping to be able to talk to someone in person and ask a few questions as the lady's from the call centre unfortunately give contradicting answers...

I also plan to apply for work permission based on finacial hardship and was hoping to be able to lodge it at the same time as I will be on the BVA soon.


----------



## Amiiiee (Jan 8, 2011)

my application was entered into the system the next day after I posted it and my boyfriend was granted a bridging visa C as his visa was expired 2 week before. We were told that it would be expired on the 28/03/2011 but it was in fact on the 15/03/2011.

anyway, now the issue is my boyfriend's sister's wedding is on 29/10/2011 which is about 5 months away from now (10/05/2011). Since he has BV-C, he cannot travel at all. I know that he can leave Australia with his BV-C but can he wait for his visa to be granted while he is in HK? as he will have no visa to come back to Aust or he must remain in Australia at all time until visa is granted?

Can he apply for a tourist visa to come back to Australia? 

Please advise. I know it is still a long time to go but things have to be planned and I have to let my boss know in advance about my leave.
Thank you


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Amiiiee said:


> my application was entered into the system the next day after I posted it and my boyfriend was granted a bridging visa C as his visa was expired 2 week before. We were told that it would be expired on the 28/03/2011 but it was in fact on the 15/03/2011.
> 
> anyway, now the issue is my boyfriend's sister's wedding is on 29/10/2011 which is about 5 months away from now (10/05/2011). Since he has BV-C, he cannot travel at all. I know that he can leave Australia with his BV-C but can he wait for his visa to be granted while he is in HK? as he will have no visa to come back to Aust or he must remain in Australia at all time until visa is granted?
> 
> ...


Hi Amiiiee,

As you seem to be aware you can only travel on a BVB and once a C has been issued you cant apply for a B.

You have applied for a 820 which is Onshore and he cannot be granted this visa offshore. to be honest if you look at my time line in my signature the chances are the visa will have been granted by then. I was worried that I booked for the rugby world cup in October and I thought I would have issues leaving and returning and 2 weeks after submission i was granted!

but to answer your questions it is yes. your bf can apply for a tourist visa to return to AU.

Best of luck to the both of you and please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## szehow (Nov 30, 2012)

why he got bridging C but not A?


----------

